# D truncata S&M



## major vex (Apr 18, 2010)

A little Prophylactic treatment of the female first is in order, shes one mean mother lover...







And later that night, voila


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 18, 2010)

Great idea, glad to see that it worked for you. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2010)

They don't appear to be connected. I would just wait a bit longer but whatever works. They are a cool species.


----------



## major vex (Apr 19, 2010)

Rick said:


> They don't appear to be connected. I would just wait a bit longer but whatever works. They are a cool species.


Aday later they were


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 19, 2010)

:lol: I need it for the D. lobata and Rhombodera females too these love the male's head for some reason.


----------



## major vex (Apr 20, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> :lol: I need it for the D. lobata and Rhombodera females too these love the male's head for some reason.


Tell me about it! My Rhombodra cant seem to stop at the neck!  

Anyway, 2nd female mated


----------



## naeff002 (May 7, 2010)

What is it that you put around her front legs. Is this a bit of a agressive specie, I have them to but mine are much smaller


----------



## Mex_Ghost (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, I also would like to know How did you manipulate your female to put what you called "Prophylactic treatment"

Saludos


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 8, 2010)

I am not into bondage



Murder yes, bondage NO!


----------



## major vex (May 10, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I am not into bondage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what the truncata was thinking so I tied her up anyway. On a serious note, they hate it and I wouldnt recommend it, all other mating successes from this point were without tieing and things went smoothly (you've see my latest thread in this section  )


----------



## JoeCapricorn (May 10, 2010)

What exactly is that tied on her paws?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 19, 2010)

How big do they get?


----------



## major vex (Jun 3, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> What exactly is that tied on her paws?


Rubber o--rings but they didnt work she chewed them off (at least she didnt do that to the male)



hibiscusmile said:


> How big do they get?


Bigger than I expected, Sizewise,they are inbetween the largest _D lobata_ and largest _D dessicata_ I have seen. I dont think there is a species in the genus with a larger protonum though, its even larger than that of _D trignodera_


----------



## Ghozt (Jul 3, 2010)

ROFLMAOBBQ ! Just slip her some rufies !


----------



## Precarious (Jul 26, 2010)

Hahahaha! :lol: 

If you find a girl who can chew through cuffs you should either:

A.) Run away as fast as you can!

or

B.) Marry her.

...Depending on your taste.
​


----------

